# Boas > Anacondas >  The worst "true story" blog post I've ever read.

## Lemonde

Can't differentiate a retic and an anaconda, and I really can't imagine a scene if any constrictors' food waking up finding themselves being slowly swallowed... Probably while trying to negotiate "Cmon man, just a leg, just ONE leg pleaseeee, I got 3 wives and 37 kids"  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Didn't someone prove that photo was a fake?

He's facing the wrong way. His head should be towards the tail surely?  :Weirdface:

----------

adre531 (12-01-2013)

----------


## Lemonde

Well, the whole post is already a big pile of BS.  :Rage:  Giving something he dont know a bad rep based on his own assumptions without checking the facts.

----------


## Amaya K

Dude, my friend (a long time ago) had a Burmese python regurge because someone tapped a wall on the otherside of the snake room a little too loudly. If a prey woke up while being eaten (not like an anaconda is a constrictor or anything, killing prey before eating it) it would JUMP THE $#*%(^$ UP AND SPIT IT OUT. Eating something that size whole, who wouldn't make sure it was dead? Seriously. It does not take much to make a snake regurgitate. If someone saw a snake eating a man half way, like in the photo, the snake would be vulnerable, as it is eating and incapacitated because of it feeding. They could probably bang a stick too close and the snake would spit the body, dead or alive, out.

Frickin people man.

----------


## xFenrir

"Anaconda snake"? That's so redundant, like saying "German Shepherd dog" or "Macaw bird"...

----------


## SaintTawny

> "Anaconda snake"? That's so redundant, like saying "German Shepherd dog" or "Macaw bird"...



"German Shepherd Dog" is actually the proper title of the breed though. American Eskimo Dog, Bernese Mountain Dog, Old English Sheepdog, etc.

The entire article was full of grammatical errors, so I'm having a hard time taking the article seriously. I expected the source to be The Onion.

----------

